# A few more Segmented Pens



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Here are 2 in a series of 3 pens I am making that use this theme. They are abit of different segmenting but hope you like.

The first is a Baron (platinum) rollerball with the lower body of black gabon wood and aluminum dots. It was top coated with 8 coats of Med. CA and polished. The cap is aluminum and spun and polished to a high gloss shine. I almost went with the brushed look but thought I would match the dots. 

























The second pen is a first for me. It is a Panache kit (chrome) rollerball. It has a black and white acrylic blank with aluminum strips and dots. It was spun and polished to a high shine. Sort of a Ying and Yang look of pens

Hope you like and thanks for looking. As always any comments or questions are always welcomed. I had a first agin happen to me today. I sold the Baron pen before I even got it off the lathe. I have given pens away that fast but never sold one that fast. Got to love it.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice. That second one has a different shape. I'm not sure how I feel about that part of says cool and the other part is like that's weird. Well that's what makes life special not everything is the same. 

Are those blanks made by you are bought?


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> Very nice. That second one has a different shape. I'm not sure how I feel about that part of says cool and the other part is like that's weird. Well that's what makes life special not everything is the same.
> 
> Are those blanks made by you are bought?


 

I made the blanks. I make most of my blanks. I am trying a few new things to keep my interest up. The Panache pen is a look alike for a Mount Blanc pen sort of. I too am not sure about it, but if they sell heck who am I. ???


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey that's not wood. Just messin. 
Nice job.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Hey that's not wood. Just messin.
> Nice job.


 

The first one has wood in it.:yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> The first one has wood in it.:yes:


Oh my bad so sorry lol. Black gabon. I guess I never heard of that before. Ok ill shut up. 
Please resume.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

JT, you the man!:thumbsup: You make some very interesting pens. Makes me feel silly doing plain old wood.:blink:


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

:smile: That is Gabon Ebony The pens are brilliant Regards Tambotie :thumbsup:
Ebony here in Pretoria cost R180000 per cubic meter that is $ 24000 at todays exchange rate no vat added.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Tambotie said:


> :smile: That is Gabon Ebony The pens are brilliant Regards Tambotie :thumbsup:
> Ebony here in Pretoria cost R180000 per cubic meter that is $ 24000 at todays exchange rate no vat added.


 

That is abit steep. It is not cheap here either but not nearly those prices. It is such a nice wood to work with and being so black it can be used to accent any other woords or acrylics too. I love it with Holly.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: 


(No words necessary.)


----------

